# Out of nowhere...



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll quote my post from last night, when I got home, off PB-C..

Out of nowhere.
My girl is gone.

Either pancreatic cancer or Bloat. When my grandfather died from his pancreatic cancer, he blew up like that right before... And she's had what everyone suspected was that..
She blew up out of effing nowhere. She sleeps in her 'room' all day. I had no idea she was suffering.

When I went to care for her for the last time this evening I knew something was wrong. It was too late, our vet was closed, and his personal number was nowhere to be found. I sat with her and tried to give her comfort of company, the pain she was showing was equal to that of a dog who's just been slammed by a car. She moaned and cried. Then she stopped breathing and foam poured out of her mouth... I just didn't know what to do.. She managed to breath again.. My brother an SIL were on the way, she couldn't fit in our car. She stood up several times and once pressed her forehead against mine... I just put mine against hr and rubbed her neck, and told her how good she was.

We called the E-vet in the next city over. Told them what were had and that we wanted her put down ASAP. When my brother and SIL arrived, getting her in the car was so bad for her. I lifted under her arms and my brother lifted from her hind legs... I sat in the back with her head drooling in my lap... They made us take her out of the car, she walked inside and collapsed, but tried to get back up before we made her relax, we couldn't carry her because her tummy was so painful and so swollen... A lady who's dog was also in danger of dying from chocolate made the comment about how amazing it is, they will give you everything they have, until the very end. We put her on a blanket and lifted her to get a weight. Then dragged her into a room. Where we waited... waited... Finally my brother went out and told the man to GET someone back there before she went on her own. He did, after all kinds of crap. He wanted to take her in the back, alone, to do it. But this time she's lying on her side wheezing. They were going to make us wait until the vet was done with a surgery she hadn't started. She was very sweet and her and a tech came back and prepped her, then loved on her as she went.

My sweet lady shouldn't have went through that. 



They gave us a cardboard coffin that they stuffed her in so we could get her home.

I just finished burying her... I opened up the body bag they had on her so nature could go to work... I was okay digging, carrying her coffin and putting it in the ground, but when it was open and I saw her body it just hurt so bad.


I love you so much, Dutch. You were _so good_ even to your very last breath. Go play with your pups whom you've outlived, I'm sure Mo met you and Tink even has plenty of love, there is no fighting in Heaven.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Her last hours may have been painful, but Dutch's life with you was sweet. Your post sounds like you suffered as much as your beloved dog. Take comfort in knowing that this good dog is free of pain now.

Mary Jane


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am soooooooo sorry.....please know that you gave her a wonderful life....there is nothing more that you could have done......all living creatures must pass on to a better place....
Warm wishes and deepest sympathy are being sent to you.......
Robin


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i am so very very sorry for your loss. Lots of love and prayers your way for a healing heart.

RIP Dutch!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you both had to go through this horrible ordeal. She was a beautiful girl and it sounds like she had a long, wonderful life with you. 

Rest in peace, sweet Dutch. :angel:


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry you and Dutch had to go through this. At least she is at peace now and reunited with the ones that went to the Bridge before her.

Take strength in your memories of her, they will last forever.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

So sorry. God Bless Dutch.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I am really sorry to read this, RIP DUTCH. I hope he can find Beno and have a good time.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Oh, I'm so very sorry you and Dutch had to go thru such a trauma at the ER. It hurts enough to lose one of these wonderful creaures without going thru what you did. 

:rip: Run free at the Bridge Dutch!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, the bridge was suddenly graced with Chimo and Dutch yesterday. 
Not a good day
My sympathy to you in the loss of your beautiful girl. 
May she rest in peace and may you take comfort in knowing the great life that she lived.:hugs:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry! Many hugs to you today. RIP Beautiful Dutch.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a difficult time you went through with her. I hope that once the shock and pain has lessened that you will take comfort in the memories of all of the wonderful times you shared.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dutch. I think it is terrible that the ER staff was not much more compassionate. May your happy memories of Dutch heal.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is awful news- I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

:angel:

Thoughts and Prayers


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Loss of our fuzzy butts is never easy....tragic/unexpected loss is even tougher.

As you know, having lost others, the pain is very real and very raw right now.

Sending you healing thoughts and prayers for your loss. 

:rip: Dutch


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. RIP Dutch.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss and all you've been through. Just knowing your sadness bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## kellzey (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm very sorry. I had to do the same about a month ago with my dear ^Euro^. 

But Dutch is across the rainbow bridge now, running free, and without pain.


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. You are in our hearts, thoughts, & prayers.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 
She was a beautiful girl and the time she shared with you was wonderful. 

Many many hugs for you!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, dear, I can so empathize with you.Thor and I went through the same thing 2 weeks ago (though how I could have managed to get him in the truck all by myself is a huge question, and one of the reasons I brushed it off as just one of his oft experienced tummy troubles, hoping to wait until morning when I had help to get him to the vets').

It is so sad to watch your beloved fur baby in pain and know there is nothing you can do to help. I'm crying for you but relieved that Dutch is now beyond pain. I sent a prayer up to Thor, asking him to meet her at the bridge and show her the way. Knowing what a wonderful dog he was, I'm sure she is in the best of paws. R.I.P.Dutch.


----------

